# Supplements to help Donor Cycle?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

Is there any supplements to help a donor cycle that I should be taking apart from Folic acid/prenantal....
When I did OE cycle I seemed to be taking lots of different things...Bee Pollen/propolis/DHEA etc etc...

Thanks


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

My acupuncturist suggested for me and DP

Marilyn Glenville fertility vits
High dose vit C
Fish oils


----------

